# Interesting bit of history



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the roots of orginized labor should be studied imho

here's another famous feud the tea partiers might cotton to>

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiskey_Rebellion

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We studied the whiskey rebellion in school, I do not remember touching on Blair Mountain.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> I did not know this.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Blair_Mountain


Interesting to read, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I watched a program about this on the History Channel a while back. Seems this is where the term "*******" came from. The coal miners wore red bandannas around their necks.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

amptech said:


> I watched a program about this on the History Channel a while back. Seems this is where the term "*******" came from. The coal miners wore red bandannas around their necks.


That is what prompted me to post this, I watched the rerun on the History Channel on Jetblue today so as usual I was only able to catch part of the show as it cuts in and out.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

The politicians in this country don't want people to know what kind of sacrifices were made in the name of progress for working men and women. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Little_(unionist)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> The politicians in this country don't want people to know what kind of sacrifices were made in the name of progress for working men and women.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Little_(unionist)


Yes too bad the public schools are controlled by them to prevent learning.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> The politicians in this country don't want people to know what kind of sacrifices were made in the name of progress for working men and women.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Little_(unionist)


Actually, I think it has more to do with limited time in class and standardized test, so the kids are taught to the standardized test, skipping over a lot of history.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

amptech said:


> I watched a program about this on the History Channel a while back. Seems this is where the term "*******" came from. The coal miners wore red bandannas around their necks.


Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:

So where did 'Left wing Liberal wacko' come from?
Is it related to 'Trust fund Bow tied bumb Kisser'?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Actually, I think it has more to do with limited time in class and standardized test, so the kids are taught to the standardized test, skipping over a lot of history.


I think thats an easy excuse. Through out grade school and on into High School kids are taught "American History".Or is it still called "Social Studies"? There's even a whole class taught to high schoolers about the "industrial revolution" and no where in that curriculum is the labor movement even mentioned.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a bit longer but a very interesting read. It is about two California labor leaders who were murdered in the 1960's by employer colluding corrupted union officials.

http://www.uniondemocracy.org/Legal/rebelschapt5.htm#wilsongreen


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I think thats an easy excuse. Through out grade school and on into High School kids are taught "American History".Or is it still called "Social Studies"? There's even a whole class taught to high schoolers about the "industrial revolution" and no where in that curriculum is the labor movement even mentioned.


 It is an excuse. What do teachers use for their cirriculum? The textbooks. And the textbook industry in this country is almost pure politics:

Much of what goes into textbooks is decided by two states, Texas and California, because they have the two biggest textbook markets in the country, and publishers aren't interested in trying to print books for every state.

If every textbook manufacturer pubished the same version of documented history, there'd be no competative advantage. So because making money is more important than properly educating our children, manufacturers try to match the ideological bent of the purchasers.

Because Texas and California have more than their fair shair of ideological douchbags (just kidding, I think most states also have their share of ideological douchbags) a lot of facts are deemed "political" and either altered or outright censored in order to appease the purchasers, so the publishing house can sell as many textbooks as possible. 

-John


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> This is a bit longer but a very interesting read. It is about two California labor leaders who were murdered in the 1960's by employer colluding corrupted union officials.
> 
> http://www.uniondemocracy.org/Legal/rebelschapt5.htm#wilsongreen


Good read!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There was a similar coal uprising in 1932, and another in 1972 or maybe 73.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Big John said:


> Because Texas and California have more than their fair shair of ideological douchbags (just kidding, I think most states also have their share of ideological douchbags) a lot of facts are deemed "political" and either altered or outright censored in order to appease the purchasers, so the publishing house can sell as many textbooks as possible.
> 
> -John


Those on the extremes battle hard to get their ideas included.

California recently included gay history. I have no issue with the concept, but truly what does who you slept with have to do with history? Do they teach Clinton and Monica, T. Jefferson and his women?

Or better yet if the contribution you made is so small that it is less than a foot note in a 7 month history class why bother.

My friends daughter got a degree from George Washington University ($52,000.00 a year) in Women Studies, I asked what is she going to do with that degree, her parents had no idea. She works for a nonprofit at around $32,000.00 a year.

Women's Studies????? They should wear short dress and tight tops, then head to the kitchen and stay barefoot and pregnant, what else is there to know?:no::no::no::no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> The politicians in this country don't want people to know what kind of sacrifices were made in the name of progress for working men and women.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Little_(unionist)


The politicians in this country are owned by corporatism since the passage of Citizens united vs. the FEC


Corporatism loathes organized labor, and governmental intervetions , demonizing Keynesian economics as communist manifesto....


The pols follow suit as their mouthpiece with union bashing , an all time high since Ronnie Raygun's kickoff in the 80's 


They're also out to convince Joe _wage slave_ capitalism is all about _self made men_ in America, while legislating every possible accolade towards free market anarcho capitalsm


i _laugh and laugh_ at those libertopian _tools_ that buy into it all, unaware and unwilling to accept that they are part of a gulded age labor food chain redux....










~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OK now that someone mentioned gay studies, it makes me wonder where Steve got that flamboyant font..:whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_lol!_

yes i've apparently delved into the _alternative _font forum decorum

next thing you know i'll be drinikin latte's.....


~CS~


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I had heard of that, but was amazed to see the 1 million rounds in the first few paragraphs. Knew there was some shooting, but no idea it was to that scale.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

jrannis said:


> OK now that someone mentioned gay studies, it makes me wonder where Steve got that flamboyant font..:whistling2:


 :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

More labor unrest.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philadelphia_general_strike_(1910)

You see, being union isn't just battling the outside interests, but it also means battling the corruption with in,

http://theibewunionburyingground.blogspot.com/2007/10/tramp-union-reformer-challenges.html


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

power _corrupts _Vic, doesn't matter who or what or where, just a _when_ Q

here's a bit of history you can copy /paste into almost every protest in the last century>

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinkerton's_Labor_Spy

The book detailed the use of spies by mining and ore milling companies during the period of the Colorado Labor Wars. It described the recruiting, utilization, and management of *agents who infiltrated the **Western Federation of Miners** and the **United Mine Workers** unions for the purposes of disruption, sabotage, and gathering information*.


Every time i see an upity protestor crossing the _'behaviour line'_ in the media i think pinkerton

~CS~


----------

